# Call Blocker or Caller Rejection List ?



## ywngmn454 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can the stock rom feature of Call Blocker or Caller Rejection be added to this ROM ?
Please ?
3rd party apps really dont cut the mustard like the stock option does.
3rd party apps still allow the phone to ring or otherwise, the stock rejection feature would
not indicate a blocked caller was bothering you. It was really a cool and useful feature.

Also can you please add the ability to send mp3 files in an mms or sms,
like I used to be able to do, when the device was completely stock.

Thanks for all of your hard work that results in an excellent product.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ywngmn454 said:


> Can the stock rom feature of Call Blocker or Caller Rejection be added to this ROM ?
> Please ?
> 3rd party apps really dont cut the mustard like the stock option does.
> 3rd party apps still allow the phone to ring or otherwise, the stock rejection feature would
> ...


...what?

What ROM are you referring to?


----------



## ywngmn454 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey,
i assumed the device info would be here too,
AT&T SGS3, regarding the stock rom feature: call blocker/call rejection.

if you are not real familiar with the stock rom for the sgs3, then you might not be familiar with the ability to block a caller within the call logs screen,
while in the call logs, using the stock rom for a sgs3, there is an option to block that number in the future. This feature works flawlessly and for people i know that are still using a stock rom, they say once they bloack a number, they never have to see that call again.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I ask again... what ROM do you want this integrated into?

I'm familiar with the feature on the stock ROM... I have a Verizon variant but I have seen the feature. However you are requesting that the feature be added into a ROM... yet you never specify what ROM...

It would be best if you find the thread for whatever ROM it is your referring to and put the request in there...


----------



## ywngmn454 (Jan 12, 2013)

OMG,
i got here trying to follow the forums link from the aokp site.
this experience is not like browsing the xda site.
Im looking to get some kind of request over to the aokp gang,
that created the rom for my att sgs3, rom by task650 & ktoonsez
thx,

current version d2att (4.2.1 JOP40d) Build 1.13.2013


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ywngmn454 said:


> OMG,
> i got here trying to follow the forums link from the aokp site.
> this experience is not like browsing the xda site.
> Im looking to get some kind of request over to the aokp gang,
> ...


There is a general AOKP section if you go to the Rootzwiki main forums -> Team Forums -> AOKP that would be the relevant area for your post.

That being said I do not believe d2att has an official AOKP maintainer. BMc08GT is the AOKP dev/maintainer who does the work for most of the d2 devices. Xoomdev also has a d2vzw.

That being said the feature you request is a general request so any AOKP dev could likely look into it. HOWEVER as you are requesting a TW feature on an AOSP I wouldn't hold your breath. If you had an example commit of a similar feature of an AOSP ROM then it would be much more likely.

Tapped from my 4.2 jelly-beaned d2vzw using tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

long ago cm7 had call blocking. it never made it to cm9. someone could always foward port it from there to whatever aosp build.


----------

